# Using Your Grunt Call Early in the Season



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

What is your opinion on using a grunt call during early season. I was watching a hunting show online and they used their grunt call to call in some bucks. What is your opinion on using a grunt call early season and if you use it do you grunt lightly or how do you use it?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Killed my biggest buck ever on October 2nd and he only came in because i grunted at him. It works try it out!


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

I do a little "social grunting" in the early season. Nothing real aggressive. Chances are a buck won't come charging in like they might during the rut, but it makes them think there are deer in the area and seems to make them a little more comfortable. Not to mention deer are very curious animals. Sometimes a little early season grunting will draw the attention of another curious buck.


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

ttt anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

i wont grunt on most of my spots because they are HEAVY hunted public ground. usually ill grunt if i see one moving in the distance headed the other way. otherwise, no grunting, mooing, rattling, its just a way to get you busted. those guys hunt deer that dont know they are being hunted. big difference.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

I've done it a few times. I've heard grunts on opening morning of archery here in NY, so I know it happens. I use soft social grunts, but do not use it frequently. When I do, I'll usually mix in a can call.


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

I take a primos "hands free call" set it on a doe grunt and do some social calling. Its not a very loud call, but it works. I rarely use it for blind calling. Ill use it on a deer(doesnt matter if its a buck or doe) that i dont think is going to come my way. Ive turned around a large percentage of deer this way. I try to mimic the sounds ive heard between a doe and fawns talking to each other. I hunt pretty heavily hunted state land and i dont think its a call they hear too much. Also its a non agressive call...more so kindof a hey you type call.


----------



## outback89 (Aug 1, 2010)

I had a nice buck come into a bean field I was hunting last year on opening day.. There was about 45 mins of light left and he was 300 yards away, so I decided heck it cant hurt anything to try and use my buck roar on him.. I grunted, he raised his head and came running in to investigate all the way to 25 yards.. Give it a whirl.. it worked for me..


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Deer are curious animals.
Best to get a good grunt call and see if you can make it work for you. 
The flextone I just purchased at wally world is a good inexpensive call.

marty


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

I always bring it with, but don't end up using it too often. 2 weekends ago I was in the woods and heard something moving through a strip of weeds off to my right, but I couldn't see what it was. I hit my grunt once and instantly got 3 blows in about a minute from the does that were in the weeds. Don't think they liked that very much, lol! I only know they were does because the other feller that was hunting sort of near me saw them move out of the weeds into an adjacent field.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Two years ago on the second day of the season I watched a small 4 point chase a doe for about a half hour around a small apple orchard grunting at her....last year on the second week of the season I was watching a doe and fawn and heard some grunts, looked up and it was a huge 10 thrashing his antlers on some brush and chased the doe around for abour 10min...the fawn came and layed down under me and the doe kept running the buck the other way. I used my grunt call quite a bit last year and had a lot of doe come in but no buck. I also heard and watched a doe grunting at their fawns this year almost every night...they would get too far from her, she would grunt and they would come running.


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

onther opinions?


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

My buddy went out the other day and said a yearling buck was under his stand making the same call as the can call. He said the deer kept doing it over and over again.


----------



## deerhunt1988 (Sep 13, 2010)

I grunted in my second bow buck more than a month before our rut starts. I had found the first fresh scrape of the year one evening and said "what the heck". Climbed up 15 yards from it and hadn't had any action. Right at dark I grunted a few times and I heard something come running in. I proceeded to watch the 1 1/2 year old buck make his way to the scrape. Shot him while he was pawing in it.

Seriously doubt an older buck would have acted that way though.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I love to use a grunt call anytime I am in the woods. I have grunted in and killed bucks each of the last two years during the opening week of bowseason here in Arkansas. Deer are very social creatures and are extremely curious. Last year I was messing with a little forked horn buck with my flex tone grunt call just to see what he would do. I kept him within 20 yards for over a half hour. Every time he would start to walk away, I would hit the grunt call and he would stop and turn around and come right back. Eventually I had another buck come in to investigate and I ended up killing him, a decent 8 pt. at less than 10 yards. He was so occupied with the grunting and the other little buck that he just walked right in without any caution at all. I never go into the woods without a grunt call or two.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

believe it or not I like to lightly tap my rattling horns together on the first couple of hunts of the year. Ive had some very good reactions..


----------



## Luns (Oct 17, 2009)

Had a monster tonight standing by my truck in open feild on the way out tonight. I got down on one knee and got out the buck roar. I proceeded to give him a few grunts. He did not respond much. As he started walking away i did the snort wheeze. He didnt know what to did. I gave about 3 more series in about 15 minutes and he just paced back and forth in the cut bean field. It was after hours so i could not shoot nor would i have felt comfortable because i couldnt judge distance, but moral of the story is this buck was going crazy and he had no idea what to do. I wish i would have gotten out of the stand earlier. I kind of wish i had the horns with me, i might have gotten a shot off instead of him walking back and forth.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesomeness...I have never gotten the chance to hunt this early in the season. I am going to try some soft grunts and snorts on Friday...OPENING DAY!!!


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## brianhokie (Mar 1, 2010)

ttt


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Had the grunt work in late October. Had bleat can work first half of season.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Soft doe, and fawn grunts are all I use in the early season. Don't be too aggressive or consistent. Mix it up a little bit.


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

I grunt from first day of the season to last......I also grunt blindly if I hear something in the distance and think it might be a deer.....I have shot lots of deer so I must be doing something right.


----------

